# Municipals



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Having stopped on a few municipal sites in France last year I was quite impressed with the facilities offered.

They are somewhere between an aire with basic facilities and an all singing/dancing commercial site with lots of facilities. 

They normally have a decent toilet/shower block and are reasonably priced,the problem is I can't seem to find any info about them.

Does anyone know if there is a definitive list or map of French municipal sites,even better would be a tomtom or Autoroutes poi download.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi steve

I haven't found anything definitive for municipal sites only. The Michelin camp sites book used to be good for them - obviously it listed all the "bells & whistles" private sites as well. I haven't bought one recently, so can't comment on what it's like now.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

The Caravan Club book list them along with private sites.
We have used municipals in France for many years and they are usually good value and close to towns or villages. Many seem to have been privatised though.

Bob


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

The ones we have used have been fab! Not sure how we usually find them, maybe we just google the area we are wanting to stop in and look for camp sites that way.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

A couple of visits ago we bought a book in a supermarket

Guide Bel-air camping-caravanning Evasions en Camping Car 2010

It has Aires and Municipals in it (its in French but if I can understand it I am sure most people can)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

FFCC (Federation Francaise de Camping & Caravaning) issue, annually, a guide to EVERY campsite in France. link here http://www.ffcc.fr/Campeurs/Publications/Guides.php#G6

Not all sites are included as the owners have to pay a fee.

Then there is this one
Campingo (http://www.campingo.com/ allows a search by department/town.

May be of help to you

Dave p


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

>> This site << looks very promising.

Haven't checked it out thoroughly, but it's a start - but you do have to be online of course!

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi again Steve

There are 2,192 Municipals in the attached .csv file.

Any use?

Dave 

Edit. You have a PM

.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> >> This site << looks very promising.
> 
> Haven't checked it out thoroughly, but it's a start - but you do have to be online of course!
> 
> Dave


I have just checked out the site that Zebedee links to and for the area we know very well it is 100% accurate. The sites are well described and only current ones are included.

Must be a good starting point.

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Hi again Steve
> 
> There are 2,192 Municipals in the attached .csv file.
> 
> ...


Dave, anyway of converting the municipal download to a POI file.

I've tried POI converter, opening the file as Maptech, Autoroute etc who use .csv system, but POI converter ain't having any of it.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > Hi again Steve
> ...


Download POI Edit from here

http://www.poiedit.com/index.htm


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Zeb for the link and the file. Excellent muni guide, and the .csv file loaded into my Garmin as sweet as a nut.
Off in a couple of weeks - let's hope some of them will be open.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > Hi again Steve
> ...


For which format Spacey? Tom Tom perhaps?

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Thanks Zeb for the link and the file. Excellent muni guide, and the .csv file loaded into my Garmin as sweet as a nut.
> Off in a couple of weeks - let's hope some of them will be open.


The .csv file can also be imported straight into Autoroute and will appear on the map as pushpins.

Similar to the ones below. (Credit and thanks to ActiveCampers for most of them. :wink: )

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> For which format Spacey? Tom Tom perhaps?
> 
> Dave


Garmin. Does garmin take .csv? :?

I've managed to get them on Mapsource and totally smothered France in little blue flags :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > For which format Spacey? Tom Tom perhaps?
> ...


Its stored on my PC as an Open Document spread sheet. Can I just click and drag to my Garmin POI files?


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

.csv is the only format my Garmin Nuvi350 will take.
I would imagine it is used by the whole range of Garmins, but as I have only ever had the one model I cannot claim gospel.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > For which format Spacey? Tom Tom perhaps?
> ...


Should go straight into the Garmin . . . the file is in that format so there shouldn't be a problem. I used to use *POILoader* when I had a Garmin. Free from Garmin, and it does it all for you.

Dave

P.S. Tom Tom file attached for anyone who needs it. Not tested, but it didn't throw up any errors when I converted the file.

Damn!! Nuke's filter won't allow .ov2 files.

Never mind - we'll try to fool it. If this works, download the .doc file which is attached, and change its extension from .doc to .ov2. In theory that should then restore it to a proper Tom Tom file - but I can't test it so fingers crossed.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

I am getting mine displayed as Excel Files, but I imagine Open Office does the same thing. I made a new folder "FrenchMunis" within my Garmin POI Master, then "save as" with a new name to that folder.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

BRILLIANT!! All loaded on Garmin and working perfick!

Thanks for all assistance.....now where are those medals?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

colpot said:


> A couple of visits ago we bought a book in a supermarket
> 
> Guide Bel-air camping-caravanning Evasions en Camping Car 2010
> 
> It has Aires and Municipals in it (its in French but if I can understand it I am sure most people can)


I think this is the website which was associated with the Bel-Air guide
http://www.francecamping.com/


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> BRILLIANT!! All loaded on Garmin and working perfick!
> Thanks for all assistance.....now where are those medals?


Stuff the medals . . . . just throw money! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Glad you got it sorted.

Dave


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

I have no idea how to get zebs poi`s municipals onto my Garmin nuvi, click on the file and all i get is excel read only, sorry bit numb on this computer lark.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Tony

Get POILoader from the Garmin site and follow the instructions.

I don't use a Garmin any more so I can't remember precisely, but you could always RTFM as a last resort. :lol: 

Spacey just did it - maybe he will post some instructions.

Dave


----------



## trekki (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Zebedee brilliant download all I have to do now is sort out where they are
trekki


----------

